# cimatron software



## المغترب4 (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي ابحث عن برنامج اسمه 
cimatron software وهو عباره عن برنامج cam
UG software وهو عباره عن برنامج cad
انهما البرنامجان المستخدمان في الصين وهما سهلان في الاستخدام 
اخوتي من عنده معلومات عن هذان البرنامجان ارجوكم طرحه في المنتدى ليستفاد منهم الجميع 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## المغترب4 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الردود يااخوتي اعرف طلباتي كثيرة لكن منتدنا ان شاء الله منتدى تعاون ومحبة


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوان مين يقدر يجيب هالبرنامج


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

http://www.cimatron.com/

هذا رابط الموقع وان وصلت لنتيجه ساخبركم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

وجدت هذا الموقع به رابط لتحميل البرنامج مع العلم انني لم احمله فليجرب الاخوه كل على مسؤوليته

http://university.arabsbook.com/threads/3567-Cimatron-E-6.0-SP2-برنامج-لتصاميم-CAD-CAM


----------



## ssahir (17 يونيو 2011)

*Cimatron E9 (9,0201,0651,932) [ENG/RUS] | 318 MB*​ Cimatron E9 - a data management and project structure, changes, providing a parallel development, design parts and assemblies in a single hybrid parametric environment, creation of drawing and graphic documents in accordance with the requirements of ESKD and ???; integration with other systems based on direct (Cimatron IT, CATIA 4 / 5, UG, Pro / E, SolidWorks, AutoDesk / DWG) and standard (DXF, IGES, STEP, VDA, SAT, Parasolid, STL, VRML) interface. 
Year: 2010 Version: 9,0201,0651,932 Platform: Windows XP Compatibility with Vista: complete Language: English + Russian Tabletka: Not required Size: 318 MB Description: Cimatron E9 -9,0200,0651,921 (SP2) - Pack SP2; -Cimatron E9 -9,0201,0651,932 (SP2P1) - Pack SP2P1; ReEngeAdv - reconstruction of 3D models based on digitization of prototypes QuickSplit - rapid design formative parts snap without the need for "treatment" model of a product that was imported from another system, a graphical visualization of slopes and undercut for any connector MoldDesign - projecting molding tooling based on standard (HASCO, DME, Futaba, etc.) or custom catalogs Die Application - designing stamps sequential ShoeExpress - a set of tools for design and production of shoe soles and heels QuickElectrode - rapid design of electrodes and control information for the electro-stitched, automatic generation of a complete set of pro-tion and documentation (drawings, maps, setting, etc.) QuickCompare - automatic detection of changes in models imported from other CAD-systems, tracking of these changes at all stages of work performed in the models, documents, programs, CNC Formation control programs for regular and vosokoskorostnoy (HSM) machining products and accessories for 2,5-5-axis milling, 2-4-coordinate spark, turning, turning and milling machines and lathes and other thermal cutting machines Providing a uniform load on the tool, the use of process templates, virtual control of processing and the remaining allowances, maintenance of libraries and tool holders with the parameters and cutting conditions mikrofrezerovanie System requirements: Processor Pentium 4 or AMD64 (2.4 GHz (or higher)). • Pentium III and old AMD computers are not supported • Memory (RAM): minimum 2 Gb (3 Gb recommended) • Graphic card: must support OpenGL 3D (with a minimum of 64 Mb) • Free Hard disk space: 2 Gb • 3 button mouse Homepage: http://www.cimatron.com/


----------



## ssahir (17 يونيو 2011)

*Download:*_Hotfile_ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/28941718/8591837/Cime9.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/28942001/d181c7a/Cime9.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/28943049/1cc92cf/Cime9.part3.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/28942328/e407ccd/Cime9.part4.rar.html​ *Download:*_FileServe_ 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BYSbpWq/Cime9.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZFvvBbY/Cime9.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/R8X5Wfy/Cime9.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/sszK95G/Cime9.part4.rar​ *Download:*_Filesonic_ 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/24913369/Cime9.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/24914091/Cime9.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/24913903/Cime9.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/24914095/Cime9.part4.rar​ *Download:*_Uploading_ 
http://uploading.com/files/18e2b5b7/Cime9.part1.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/94c1819m/Cime9.part2.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/715ab289/Cime9.part3.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/768aa3c5/Cime9.part4.rar/​


----------



## abo_slaim (18 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم جميعا على الجهد المبذول


----------

